# first sting ray



## ukstingray (Jan 8, 2012)

hi got my first stingray 
they are hard to get hold off in england 
done a bit off homework and i belive its an october 1975 model 
as the frame no is near the headbadge.and starts,  KL ,
been told its all original
can anyone confirm this ?


----------



## pkh1974 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like an original bike for the most part.  Only things I would question is the seat and back tire.  Not sure about either of those.
The date code is correct.
Now get out the chrome polish and grease and bring that bike back to life.


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice Stingray, I wised my 68 Stingray frame had paint as good of condition as that ones.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 11, 2012)

Me too lol She should turn out nice with some scrubbin!


----------



## ukstingray (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the coments 
i love the bike 
think the rear wheel is to far gone ,going to get it rechromed 
i will look at the name on the rear tyre 
the seat is tatty but it suits the age off the bike 

ive also got a schwinn copy 
ridgeback thunderbird 
the frame looks like a copy off the schwinn 
the bike was sold in england 2003 
getting rare because not many where made 











thanks for your time


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 15, 2012)

That thunder bird has as awesome color on it. Very cool bike too, diggin the little rocket valve caps.


----------



## ukstingray (Jan 15, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> That thunder bird has as awesome color on it. Very cool bike too, diggin the little rocket valve caps.




THANKS 
The paint is nice is metal flake close up ,they made a brown one aswell 



my mates bike i do prefer the blue


----------

